# My Latest Mods



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

I spent the last 2 weekends getting the TT ready for our road trip. Here are a couple of the mods that I completed in-between packing...

DW didn't like how difficult it was to get to the storage under the queen bed up front. I thought of adding the gas struts to help lift the bed, but she didn't like that idea... here's what I came up with...


















Next pic has 2 mods in same shot... added a screen door handle and an upgraded fire extinguisher.









Next one my DW took as I was *finally* applying my outbackers.com decals...









The final mod was adding a 2nd spare tire... I hope I don't need it, but traveling ~8000 miles is bound to have a few "hiccups" along the way (oh yeah, and another outbackers.com decal on the back).


----------



## TurkeyBranch (Mar 12, 2009)

Very Cool.
The DW wants me to open up the space under the bed for the dog to use as a "dog house"
I also like the extra spare tire, you never think of that until you hit something and both blow out on one side or something.


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

I feel a new mid coming on. That under bed storage is great!


----------



## dwest369 (Feb 2, 2004)

Where did you purchase the screen door handle? Great idea


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

dwest369 said:


> Where did you purchase the screen door handle? Great idea


Purchased it from Camping World. http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/...cross-bar/35872


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

TurkeyBranch said:


> Very Cool.
> The DW wants me to open up the space under the bed for the dog to use as a "dog house"
> I also like the extra spare tire, you never think of that until you hit something and both blow out on one side or something.










Quite sure my DW would want that mod as well







, however I'm not sure how I'll squeeze all of me in there
















Ed


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

folsom_five said:


>


These are begging for a custom paint job...

Let's get the idea going.









I say a pair of eye's starring back at you as you follow the Outback.

(Note...I am NOT a photo editing person...this clearly shows my limits with editing pictures.)


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

folsom_five said:


> Where did you purchase the screen door handle? Great idea


Purchased it from Camping World. http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/...cross-bar/35872
[/quote]

That will become the standard handle to shut the door. Do you feel confident it won't damage the frame on the screen door if it is used over and over to close the main door. Try as we might, our kids still slam the door...just thinking that might be a bit more that this was intended for.

Love to get your comments back on this after your Sabbatical.


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Where did you purchase the screen door handle? Great idea


Purchased it from Camping World. http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/...cross-bar/35872
[/quote]

That will become the standard handle to shut the door. Do you feel confident it won't damage the frame on the screen door if it is used over and over to close the main door. Try as we might, our kids still slam the door...just thinking that might be a bit more that this was intended for.

Love to get your comments back on this after your Sabbatical.
[/quote]
The handle is very solid. I also don't think I will have a problem of it pulling the screws out of the door frame.
I guess I'll see how it stands up to the abuse that my kids will be putting on it.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

great job on the mod's FolsomFive


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

now that's some good stuff. nice job. Have a safe trip.

swanny


----------

